# Who is the best insurer for touring RV's?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

We have two quotes so far for touring insurance, and were surprised by the difference in them:
Towergate Baker quoted £560
Safeguard quoted £775
In each case we asked for identical terms.

Have other people had such diverse prices offered ostensibly for identical products? Is the difference in the small print?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Are they comparable in what they offer? Safeguard will include weight unlimited roadside assistance and recovery in Europe.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I had quotes from several companies, picked out which one offered the best package which happened to be the dearest. Then contacted them saying that I wanted to go with them but had been offered a cheaper price from another company (had to give them the name) and to my complete suprise they dropped their price by £150 not quite as low as the other but well worth paying the extra £30 to get the added benefits.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just insured ours with NFU mutual. Best quote we could find an no silly requirements (eg tracking systems or expensive alarms) and unlimited mileage and £100.00 excess. Phone Vaughn on 01227 4501088. Didnt offer breakdown cover but got with the RAC through camping and caravan club for £111.00 with no width, length or weight limits.
Good Luck

Dazzer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dazzer thats who I am with for insurance and roadside, my brains a bit foggy this morning but one or both charged me a good bit extra when we went to France on holiday.

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

all, how does NCB work for these [second] vehicles..

Currently I have a separate insurance policy for Car, old Camper, and Motorbike.. I now need insurance for GMC 24' ? Presumably I cant use NCB on RV?

Thanks
John


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

We got full NCB for the RV on what we had on our car so i cant see why you cant transfer NCB from 1 vehicle to onother.

Give em a ring and ask!!

Dazzer


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dazzer many thanks

Can you recheck the Vaughan number?
it doesnt work, too long

01227 4501088

J

ps Adrian Flux have quoted £300 plus £95 breakdown, based on FComp and 1500 miles.. me 32, full NCB (they know its used on car)

John


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi John 
I am with Adrian Flux including breakdown cover touring abroad etc with no ncb £500 i thought that was good.

And yes you can transfer ncb from any vehicle. Big Frank


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Individual quotes will vary even from the same company and for the same vehicle because, like cars, they seem to base it on postcode and risks associated with that postcode. Since our RV is never parked at our home this is a nonsense but something we have to live with.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi

Sorry about the wrong number for Vaughn The number is 01227 451088

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am with tower gate baker and know they have a good reputation.

How much are you insuring? 

My policy ids £560 plus £60 for European roadside rescue. (my RV is insured for 30K)

BTW:- they allowed me same full NCB as I have on the car protected as well.


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

We're with http://www.rhclassicinsurance.co.uk/caravan.htm who came up with a good price, £221 and even cheaper if they like where you keep the van, our storage whilst fine doesn't totally meet thier requirments so they load the premium! The £221 was some £300 cheaper than the rest could offer at the time, and we have a cover that suits us. 
johng1974 this lot deffinatly worth a look as pegged as more classic based than most. 
We have a 30 year old Dodge.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

These quotes ALL look good but are they based on the value of the RV as well?

I recall quite some time ago fellow MHF's member Ian H who done the USA bit and returned with a brand new Fleetwood Revolution UK value £186,000.

He was UNABLE to find a company to cover for that amount, if I recall correctly the maximum was £80,000 that any company would cover the RV for?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Dodgey have just asked for a qoute 

John


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi johng1974.

If it works out it's not really me you need to thank but kands and in turn jockrita as that's the chain that advised me last year, MHF at work!!!!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dodgey....

from RH

_Thank you for the e-mail & invitation to quote. However, we are unable to insure mtrhomes over 20 years of age._

?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John.

Our old RV was over 20 years old, we insured it through a motorsport club (got the details off the guy i bought it from who used it to tow his old racing Jaguar round the country). It was about £300.00 for the year fully comp, 5000 miles limit and guaranteed valuation. 

Im sure i still have the insurers details at home somewhere, when i get home tonight i will dig em up and shove the details on here.

Ill be back!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Errr, our's is 30 years old now????

RH Classic on 0870 111 8962?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dazzer many thanks..

But as I am picking up on Sat and need to TAX it as well, really need to get it sorted.. to be honest, £300 FC doesnt sound to bad from A flux.... Agreed Valuation can happen next week.. just need a covernote..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok rang RH and they CAN do it as a classic...

strange...

I now realise I havent a clue who did the conversion... any ideas 
Its definately a GMC day van, with Mrv on the side.. has anyone heard of them or got any ideas? I cant get in touch with the owner just now

thanks
John


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John

The manufacturers details should be on the weight plate somewhere inside the van (look in the cupboards and by the drivers door step). Failing that id recommmend you start a new thread and put a photo on it asking for ideas.

Dazzer


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Daz..

Mobility R.V. (MRV) freeport.. is what it is, but will check with owner..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok gone with RH.. £273 FC / 3000 miles / 60 Days europe / £250 XS, no recovery...

quite happy with that

32, full NCB (I think) MH kept in locked storage yard..

John.... 

Pick it up Sat  quite excited...


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

one other thing, which is still relevant on this link.. insurance for contents/fire ... as i will Full Time.. ? 

(presumably my Van insurance wont cover me to live in it?)

will a typical insuance company do this?

John


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*So to finalise this thread*

After lots of tooing and froing we have settled on Towergate Bakers who have insured a 33ft 2000 Holiday Rambler for £560.22.

Based on 6 yrs NCB protected, £200 xs, includes RAC breakdown & recovery UK and continent.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi De Mann

Does that include recovery?

And what mileage did you opted for?

I went for 5000 miles, £150 Excess and full recovery Full NCB £30K age 52 me driving only with TB

£630


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Includes recovery, 4000 miles per annum 40K replacement


----------

